# Intel gesteht indirekt manipulierte Benchmarks ein



## bschicht86 (30. Oktober 2014)

Wie der Titel bereits erwähnt, gesteht sich Intel scheinbar Benchmark-Manipulationen ein, da sie jeden US-Bürger, der sich damals (zw. 20. November 2000 und 30. Juni 2002) ein Pentium 4 gekauft hat, 15$ zurückerstatten wollen, mit der Bedingung, dass keine Sammelklage entstehen kann.

 Betroffen waren u.a. Sysmark und Webmark 2001, die die eigenen Produkte besser dastehen lassen sollte, als sie in Wirklichkeit waren.

Link


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Oktober 2014)

Link

Bitte ein paar mehr Worte.


----------



## S754 (30. Oktober 2014)

Wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass Intel unfair gegenüber AMD ist.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (30. Oktober 2014)

Echt jetzt 15$? Die sollen zusammen mit HP Milliarde an AMD abgeben.


----------



## uka (30. Oktober 2014)

Ist doch normal - ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das AMD oder Nvidia Resultate veröffentlichen würden die die schlechtmöglichste Situation für das eigene Produkt wiederspiegeln. Es wird leider nicht gesagt wie genau Intel manipuliert haben soll ... 

Es könnte genauso gut sein, dass sie schlicht geschrieben haben "Wir würden uns freuen, wenn Sie den besten Durchgang unserer Prozessoren werten, nicht den schlechtesten", was für mich kein Manipulieren ist  (überspitzt). 

Bapco sagt mir gar nix.


----------



## bschicht86 (30. Oktober 2014)

uka schrieb:


> Es könnte genauso gut sein, dass sie schlicht geschrieben haben "Wir würden uns freuen, wenn Sie den besten Durchgang unserer Prozessoren werten, nicht den schlechtesten", was für mich kein Manipulieren ist  (überspitzt).


 
 Im Artikel steht jedenfalls, dass sie Webmark 2001 selbst entwickelt haben. Wieviel Schummelpotential dahinter stecken kann, hat uns ja auch der Intel Compiler verraten


----------



## RavionHD (30. Oktober 2014)

Komisch ist ja eher die Tatsache dass es ja durchaus neutrale Beenchmarker gibt, logisch dass man dem direkten Hersteller nie vertrauen darf.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. Oktober 2014)

Bobi das Bashen geht aber jetzt zu weit.


----------



## Rollora (30. Oktober 2014)

3...2...1...
LOS GEHTS MIT INTEL BASHING 



S754 schrieb:


> Wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass Intel unfair gegenüber AMD ist.





Nur ungern erinnere ich an viele vielen Benchmarktricks von allen möglichen Seiten. Intel, Nvidia, AMD/ATI, Samsung usw usf.

Der einzige Unterschied warum große Firmen immer wieder Verklagt werden, ist weil bei denen halt auch was zu holen ist: Google, Microsoft, Samsung, Apple, Intel,Nvidia, McDonalds .
Die Klagen sind dabei nicht selten Hirnrissig: McDonalds hat mich dick gemacht, Samsung hat von uns die runden Ecken abgeschaut, Microsoft will tatsächlich das Betriebssystem mit dem eigenen Browser/Musikplayer usw ausliefern. Nvidia hat kürzlich verschiedenste Firmen verklagt, weil sie angeblich die Idee von "Shadern" von Nvidia geklaut haben, Apples Klagen sind nicht weniger lächerlich.

Benchmark-Tricks gibt es seit es Benchmarks gibt: Intel ist da auch nicht neu im Geschäft, der Hauseigene Intel-Grafikchip war einst gefürchtet wegen der Ineffizienz  Aber in EINEM Benchmark waren sie gut damals mit der letzten Grafikkarte von ihnen (anno 1998 ca http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel740 ). ATI hatte damals die Quake-Treiber (da war dann halt das Anisotrope Filtering von schlechter Quali) usw. Das zeiht sich bis heute durch, dass alle Hersteller in Benchmarks immer Code einschläusen der speziell angepasst ist.

Ich verstehe nicht warum das jetzt plötzlich contra Intel sein sollte. Nvidias Gameworks und ihre ganzen TWIMTBP Programme sind ja genauso Tuning und Optimierungen. Wenn ein Spiel auf einer AMD GPU überraschend gut läuft ist das nix anderes und genauso ist es eine "Schummelei" wenn AMD bei Vergleichstest einen Benchmark vorschlägt der die Bulldozer Architektur ausnutzt... AMD hat immer mal wieder im Treiber einen Tweak versteckt, der gewisse "*.exe" Dateien erkennt und dann die internen Einstellungen anpasst (etwa beim Furmark), die völlig erschummelten Ergebnisse führten dann zu falschen Performance-Annahmen.
Dann begann ein Katz und Maus-Spiel mit der Presse: Die Tester haben die .exe umbenannt, AMD hat sich auf bessere Erkennung spezialisiert. Das ging eine Weile hin und her.
Ich sehe dich jetzt gar nicht gegen AMD schimpfen?

Also wenn man hier jemanden den schwarzen Peter zuschieben möchte, dann bitte gleich ALLEN. Niemand geht in einen Milliardenmarkt und will sich keinen Vorsprung holen...





SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Echt jetzt 15$? Die sollen zusammen mit HP Milliarde an AMD abgeben.


Also bei den meisten Benchmarks sieht man immer eine Liste an unterstützern und meist ist da AMD genauso vertreten: PC Mark oder Futuremark usw usf.
Sollen sich die Hersteller jetzt gegenseitig eine vorgeschriebene Summe Schicken und am Ende haben sich wieder alle lieb?


----------



## MaZe (30. Oktober 2014)

Wen es interessiert: Golem  hat das ganze etwas ausführlicher behandelt und weiterführende Links,  die vieles noch genauer beleuchten, im Artikel untergebracht.

Abschließend bleibt einem nichts weiter als Kopfschütteln.

/edit
Fiel mir gerade wieder ein, vor ein paar Monaten gelesen:

Womöglich ist das zT  auch heute noch Praxis. In irgend nem Board meldete sich ein angeblicher  Entwickler eines bedeutenden Benchmarks. Er behauptete, dass alle auf  Intel optimiert werden, denn die Prozessoren hätten eine Schwäche bei  schlecht vorhersagbarem Code. So sollen wohl sämtliche(?) großen Suiten  extra so programmiert sein, dass sogut wie kein solcher Code vorkommt.  Benchmarks wurden auch geliefert, demnach sind Intels Prozessoren _in solchen Szenarien_ tatsächlich deutlich langsamer als AMDs. Gebencht wurden, glaube ich,  Sandy und Bully.

Da ich aber nicht mehr  weiß wo ich das gelesen habe (weiß nichtmal ob deutsch oder englisch) und  auch keine Lust zu suchen habe, beende ich das Edit mit einem ganz  dicken *ANGEBLICH*.

/edit2
Man muss dazu aber auch erwähnen, dass das für den privaten Gebrauch fast irrelevant ist. Besonders Datenbanken, aber auch File- und Webserver sind da eher betroffen.


----------



## OdlG (30. Oktober 2014)

Selbst wenn AMD dadurch Geld verloren hat, so wäre es ja doch auf Bulldozer hinausgelaufen. Insofern irrelevant


----------



## -Ultima- (30. Oktober 2014)

Sicher hat man seine Quittungen von vor fast 15 Jahren noch


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Oktober 2014)

Rollora schrieb:


> Benchmark-Tricks gibt es seit es Benchmarks gibt: Intel ist da auch nicht neu im Geschäft, der Hauseigene Intel-Grafikchip war einst gefürchtet wegen der Ineffizienz  Aber in EINEM Benchmark waren sie gut damals mit der letzten Grafikkarte von ihnen (anno 1998 ca Intel740 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ). ATI hatte damals die Quake-Treiber (da war dann halt das Anisotrope Filtering von schlechter Quali) usw. Das zeiht sich bis heute durch, dass alle Hersteller in Benchmarks immer Code einschläusen der speziell angepasst ist.
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht warum das jetzt plötzlich contra Intel sein sollte. Nvidias Gameworks und ihre ganzen TWIMTBP Programme sind ja genauso Tuning und Optimierungen. Wenn ein Spiel auf einer AMD GPU überraschend gut läuft ist das nix anderes und genauso ist es eine "Schummelei" wenn AMD bei Vergleichstest einen Benchmark vorschlägt der die Bulldozer Architektur ausnutzt... AMD hat immer mal wieder im Treiber einen Tweak versteckt, der gewisse "*.exe" Dateien erkennt und dann die internen Einstellungen anpasst (etwa beim Furmark), die völlig erschummelten Ergebnisse führten dann zu falschen Performance-Annahmen.
> Dann begann ein Katz und Maus-Spiel mit der Presse: Die Tester haben die .exe umbenannt, AMD hat sich auf bessere Erkennung spezialisiert. Das ging eine Weile hin und her.
> ...



Golem-Artikel zum Thema:


Spoiler



Der Vorwurf ist drastisch: Intel soll, als die erste Generation des Pentium 4, Codename Willamette, im Jahr 2000 auf den Markt kam, Benchmarks manipuliert haben. Dazu soll, so ist der Klageschrift (PDF) zu entnehmen, der Test Webmark 2001 gleich ganz selbst von Intel geschrieben worden sein. Er soll später dem Industriekonsortium Bapco zur Verfügung gestellt worden sein, wobei Intel keinerlei Hinweise darauf wünschte, wer den Test programmiert hat. In einer Stellungnahme zu der Einigung weist Intel die Vorwürfe zurück (PDF).

Auch beim schon existierenden Sysmark, der damals von Version 2000 auf Version 2001 aktualisiert wurde, soll Intel Veränderungen zu seinen Gunsten bewirkt haben. Dieser Test, der echte Anwendungen mit Skripten ausführt, galt zu dieser Zeit als eines der wichtigsten Instrumente zur Beurteilung der Leistungsfähigkeit von PCs, vor allem im Büroalltag. Intel hat der Klage zufolge beim Wechsel der Versionen vor allem solche Funktionen der Programme ausführen lassen, bei denen der Pentium 4 gegenüber dem Athlon von AMD Vorteile hatte.

Auch mit späteren Ausgaben des Benchmarks könnte das weitergeführt worden sein, wie aus einem heute noch verfügbaren Bericht von Van's Hardware hervorgeht, was aber nicht Teil der aktuellen Einigung ist. Beim Vergleich von Sysmark 2001 und 2002 hatte AMD weitere Verschlechterungen seiner Ergebnisse bemerkt: Waren vergleichbare Prozessoren von AMD mit dem älteren Test noch schneller, so verkehrte sich das mit Sysmark 2002 ins Gegenteil - Intel gewann deutlich. AMD, damals selbst Mitglied des Bapco-Konsortiums, hatte die Tests genau untersucht, und dazu auch ein PDF erstellt.


 
Es ist eine Sache, Code für die eigene Art anzupassen, eine schlechte Sache, wenn dabei Qualität eingespart wird - aber vorsätzlich Benchmarks zu schreiben und unter der Hand zu verbreiten, die auf der Konkurrenzhardware möglichst ineffizient laufen, ist nochmal eine ganz andere Hausnummer. 
Intels schmutziger Kampf in den Jahren nach der Jahrtausendwende mit Bestechung von OEMs und Handelsketten UND Verbreitung gefälschter Benchmarks um die eigenen Produkte weniger schlecht dastehen zu lassen war schon von beeindruckender Schmutzigkeit.
Das Argument, dass alle Unternehmen gleich schlecht sind, zieht hier einfach nicht, denn dieser Vorgang ist in der Geschichte des PCs von seinem Umfang her beispiellos.


----------



## iGameKudan (30. Oktober 2014)

War ja klar dass der Thread von einem AMD-Fanboy ist. 
Hört sich mit Manipulation etc. ja auch ziemlich reißerisch an. 
Was soll ich dazu sagen... Das ich damals nen Athlon XP hatte. 

Ne mal ernsthaft, dass Spiele und Programme mal der einen, mal der anderen CPU/Hardware besser liegen ist klar. Und dass ein Hersteller natürlich besonders gerne optimiert ebenfalls... 
Und wer Benchmarks von einem Hersteller der Hardware A herstellt nutzt und damit Hardware A und B vergleicht der braucht sich auch nicht wundern wenn Hardware A schneller ist.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Oktober 2014)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> War ja klar dass der Thread von einem AMD-Fanboy ist.
> Hört sich mit Manipulation etc. ja auch ziemlich reißerisch an.
> Was soll ich dazu sagen... Das ich damals nen Athlon XP hatte.
> 
> ...


 
Es geht hier um professionelle Benchmarksuites von angeblich unabhängigen Konsortien. Man nennt das fachsprachlich auch "Betrug".


----------



## iGameKudan (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß zwar jetzt nicht wer sich damals als Hersteller von Webmark 2001 ausgegeben hat (ich war da 5...), aber sollte! er halt Intel gehießen haben braucht es niemanden wundern.


----------



## bschicht86 (31. Oktober 2014)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> War ja klar dass der Thread von einem AMD-Fanboy ist.





 Das sollte ja auch eigentlich nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben. Zugegeben, ich mag AMD und habe nur positive Erfahrungen mit dem Unternehmen gemacht. Zugegeben, jeder baut mal in seinem Leben Bockmist, aber solche großen (mehrfachen) Manipulationsaktionen dürfen aber gern mal an den Pranger gestellt werden. Intel ist mMn eh viel zu gut bei allem weg gekommen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (31. Oktober 2014)

US-Bürgern,... toll! hab hier noch 80 oder 90 P4 hier aus dem Firmenlager rumfliegen,...


----------



## Gimmick (31. Oktober 2014)

Is halt ein weiterer Nachteil von theoretischen Benchmarks.
Am wichtigsten ist immer darauf zu achten, dass die Hersteller in genau den Spielen bescheißen, die man selber spielt. Dann hat man wenigstens was davon


----------



## DKK007 (1. November 2014)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> US-Bürgern,... toll! hab hier noch 80 oder 90 P4 hier aus dem Firmenlager rumfliegen,...


 
Nur, hast du da überhaupt ne Rechnung zu?


----------



## Noxxphox (1. November 2014)

nur fr US brger... naja toll ner xD
mich juckts ja eig ned... ich war zu dem zeitpunkt noch sehr jung aber ich finde es schon ne frecheit hdas US brger die chance bekommen, un der rst der welt nich


----------



## Manfred_89 (1. November 2014)

Intel fällt auch immer etwas neues ein.


----------



## Scorpio78 (1. November 2014)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur, hast du da überhaupt ne Rechnung zu?


 
Die sind fix aus der Buchhaltung besorgt.


----------



## Freakless08 (1. November 2014)

Schon damals haben Spielezeitschriften herausgefunden das der Pentium 4 ein Flopmodell war und gegen AMD schlecht da stand. Sollte Intel wirklich Benchmarks gefaked haben, gehört denen eine weitaus höhere Strafe berechnet, die dann an AMD gezahlt werden sollte.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. November 2014)

Hmh vielleicht ist in meinem uralten PC ein P4. Aber 15 Dollar sind doch ein Witz. Sowas das AMD besser war(damals, in der Kreidezeit(Athlon) und dem Mittelalter( PHIIx4 vs C2Q) könnte man sich gar nicht mal heute vorstellen wenn man sich z.b. Spielemanschmarks mit Xeon und den Heizplatten 9590 und 9370 anguckt. Aber das ist/war sicher nicht das wer betrügt um den Besseren auszubooten


----------



## PCTom (2. November 2014)

Eine Gewinnorientierte Firma soll Ihr Produkt in ein gutes Licht gerückt haben um mehr Gewinn einzufahren  Betrüger, Scharlatane, Wegelagerer alle wollen nur unser Bestes, die Welt ist gemein... und mit Haswell und Haswell-E ist es jetzt wieder das Selbe ohh man ........


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. November 2014)

a) Andere Hersteller machen es sicherlich genauso
b) Der Zeitraum gilt schon als verjährt für mich
c) Sind die Produkte jetzt im CPU-Bereich bedeutend besser
d) Unabhängige Tests haben schon damals gezeigt wo man die jeweilige CPU einordnen kann...

Von daher finde ich es fast sympatisch, dass man es zugibt und denen noch 15$ gibt ^^


----------



## m1kraft (5. November 2014)

was für eine alte Kamelle und um es mit Bruno Labbadia's Worten zu sagen "das wird doch alles hochsterilisiert" Ich finde es seltsam das so etwas nach so langer Zeit für irgend jemanden noch eine Rolle spielen kann, sollte es tatsächlich so gewesen sein (es heißt ja auch nur "indirekt". Übrigens hat AMD so was ähnliches auch schon abgezogen und zwar mit der Angabe der auf der CPU vorhandenen Anzahl von Transistoren. Das nennt man Täuschung, denke ich.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Intel Core i7 4790, Nvidia GTX 970, MSI Z87 GD65, 8 GB Corsair Dominator, Sound Onboard, Noctua NP14, Gehäuse: ETERNO A6 SUPERIOR-RTX


----------



## LalalukaOC (5. November 2014)

Hey PCGH hat so einen doch bestimmt noch im Lager.

Raff kann ja mal suchen gehen dann kann er schneller auf einen neuen Prozi sparen


----------



## Rollora (6. November 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Golem-Artikel zum Thema:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Überhaupt nicht. 
Es gibt eigentlich sehr viele Benchmarks die früher eingesetzt wurden und 100% von Nvidia (Chameleonmark oder wie der hieß ), ATI, Matrox usw waren...

Außerdem wenn man AMD unbedingt in die Suppe spucken will, dann mittels Compiler. Da bringt Intel regelmäßige Verbesserungen die bei AMD genauso greifen - müsste man ja nicht tun.


----------



## Fried_Knight (6. November 2014)

Ich hatte da einen Athlon XP 2600+, ich würde von dem "Geldsegen" eh nichts sehen. Aber es ist wirklich manchmal nicht zu glauben, was für Dinger man in der Wirtschaft dreht bzw drehen kann. Hier ein wenig spionieren, da ein wenig klauen, dort schmieren, etwas betrügen... Man sollte wirklich langsam neue Berufsbezeichnungen einführen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. November 2014)

Rollora schrieb:


> Überhaupt nicht.
> Es gibt eigentlich sehr viele Benchmarks die früher eingesetzt wurden und 100% von Nvidia (Chameleonmark oder wie der hieß ), ATI, Matrox usw waren...
> 
> Außerdem wenn man AMD unbedingt in die Suppe spucken will, dann mittels Compiler. Da bringt Intel regelmäßige Verbesserungen die bei AMD genauso greifen - müsste man ja nicht tun.


 
Ach. 
Intel Sneaky Tricks Against AMD CPUs Surface. - Tech News and Reviews - Linus Tech Tips
http://www.extremetech.com/computin...ners-over-amd-athlon-benchmarking-shenanigans
http://www.agner.org/optimize/blog/read.php?i=49
http://www.yeppp.info/home/yeppp-performance-numbers/


----------



## bitbowl (7. November 2014)

oh je was die wohl noch alles gefälscht haben...


----------

